# SPINE CHILLERS - Scary Stories for Younger Readers - NOW ON KU



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Spine Chillers: Scary Stories for Younger Readers

What lurks in the old coal-cellar under Terry Raker's home ... could it be something from a different world? Just how dangerous are imaginary friends? Why has a schoolboy from decades back suddenly appeared on the streets of modern London? Who are those peculiar teenagers hanging out around the quiet, dark regions of a seaside town? When a blind boy suddenly begins to see streaks of bright color, what exactly does it mean? Is there really the ghost of an insane girl in an old house's basement ... and how's she planning to get out? What do mirrors become when they cannot reflect anything? And in the gray, polluted world of the future, there is a machine that can create wonderful vacations for anybody under ten years old ... but what happens when that machine goes wrong?

Tales of mystery, darkness and imagination for younger readers and for older ones who still have open minds.

SPINE CHILLERS can be read FREE on Kindle Unlimited

_"One of today's masters of dark fiction" - Mario Guslandi, Horror World._


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Many thanks for that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at this collection ... all the stories first appeared in print anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Wishing everyone the best 2017 possible.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this collection is on sale, together with many of my longer collections and full-length novels. Check out the full list, guys, through the link in my signature.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The sale of many of my Kindle eBooks is still on ... for a short while, anyway.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Readers have responded well enough for me to keep this special offer going.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my Kindle novels and longer collections is ending very soon. Get hold of a couple while you can, folks.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to extend it for just a little longer. Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that extension is still in place.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer on many of my eBooks is continuing. Go ahead and take advantage of it ... get some full-length novels and long collections for a fraction of their normal price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can still do that going into August. Grab yourself some vacation reads.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last forever, so get some copies while you still can.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Just a week until the end of August. Will I continue this Special Offer past then? I've 7 days to decide. Meanwhile, you can still take advantage of this specially low prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I've decided to continue the SPECIAL OFFER on all of my eBooks into part of September.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's still there going into October. Take advantage.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the SPECIAL OFFER on most of my self-published work continues. Almost all eBooks at 99c.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this weekend.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And the Special Offer continues into November.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

But how much longer will the special offer last? Not too much longer. Grab some copies while you can,


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The SPECIAL OFFER on my full-length novels and longer collections is nearly over. This is almost your last chance to grab some.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Holidays to you all ... especially my readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I wish you all a great 2018.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope it's a very good one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a great selection of my short fiction available on Kindle. And most of it originally appeared in top-rank magazines and anthologies.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm extending the 99c Offer on my self-published novels and longer collections for a little longer, And the professionally published ones are at good prices too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this week.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

It won't last forever, though. Grab some copies while you can, friends.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The special offer on my novels and longer collections is over ... but there are still plenty of my shorter eBooks available for 99c. Enjoy!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that will be the case for a good long while.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all my longer eBooks are on 99c Special Offer again. Why not check out the full list?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That offer is still in place, so why not take advantage and pick up some fiction from a professionally-published - Pan, Tor, Schusters, HarperCollins, to name but a few -- author.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And you can now add Cemetery Dance Publishing and Endeavour Media to that list ... they've both purchased novels of mine.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And there are new eBooks being added to the list constantly.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case, good e-readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my eBooks are on offer at the moment. Take a look.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just back from a driving tour of southwest Ireland. There'll be photos on my Facebook page in the next few days.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This year, get some great fiction for terrific prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at these chilling stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my self-published eBooks are currently on Special Offer.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

The Special Offer deals are still in place for most of my eBooks. Professionally published fiction at a bargain price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my Kindle eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment. Supernatural, sf, fantasy ... even crime fiction. Check out the full list (below).


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my self-published eBooks -- most of which appeared originally from established publishers -- are on Minimum Price Sale right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

That applies to this great book for younger readers.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case this month.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can still get this eBook at a great low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

May I wish a Very Happy Holiday to everyone at KindleBoards.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Almost all of my eBooks are at a Special Offer Price right now.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And almost all my eBooks are now available to read on KU, including this one.

SPINE CHILLERS: SPOOKY STORIES FOR KIDS


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

You can now read this entire book on KU, whatever your age.


----------

